# Need advice on using a pusher to tow a race car



## Terry57 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello everyone.  I am weighing my options on my next race car tow vehicle.  Really can't afford a full blown toterhome so I was thinking about a pusher.  Can anyone recommend one that can handle a 30 foot, 10,000 to 15,000 lbs trailer safely and not get ruined in the process.  I'm thinking no slides and air suspension.  Really don't want a trailer toad.  Because of some of the facilities we go to the smaller the RV the better.  Thanks in advance even if its to say don't do it.


----------

